

Connected is a Personal CRM, similar to eTacts (from the Anywhere.FM founder) - tylerhwillis
http://connectedhq.com/

======
tylerhwillis
I've just started playing with it -- so far pretty nifty alternative.

\- integration with Facebook/LinkedIn/Twitter/Gmail

\- sends you a daily email reminder of birthdays, info on your meetings that
day, contacts you should hit up, people who got new jobs (from linkedin)

\- don't think dedupe caught all my duplicates, but it worked ok.

\- no exchange support :(

\- design is pretty ugly, but the features are really nice.

------
liveink
I've been using Connected for a few months (lucky enough to get a private beta
early on). It's amazing.

The daily engage emails are the most underrated feature.

